
Are we really going to the Moon? - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/10/the-unhappy-history-of-presidential-plans-for-human-space-exploration/
======
nradov
No bucks, no Buck Rodgers. Without a substantial budget increase we won't be
going anywhere.

